# Goals for this hunting season.



## Dennis (Aug 3, 2010)

Does anybody have any certain goals set for this hunting season? 

Like getting your first Traditional kill

My goal this year is to kill something with each of my bows and to kill something with a recurve. I've always hunted with a longbow and have never killed anything with a recurve


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 3, 2010)

Do what I enjoy while hopefully filling the freezer.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 3, 2010)

Not to shoot over the first deer I shoot at. Mike


----------



## Dennis (Aug 3, 2010)

Yea i have that problem also


----------



## robert carter (Aug 3, 2010)

My goal is to film all my deer kills this year.I let the camera cost me one last year and I got mad and quit with it. Chris made a dvd that equals any I`ve ever bought from his last season. I want to get enough " stuff" on film to do the same. We actually have some Super pig hunting footage but no kills yet.

  Mr. Womack killed 20 deer three different years with a bow. Here we can only kill 12...like thats gonna happen .BUT we set a goal to kill 20 "critters in a year.We actually had a chance last year but blew it. I think Chris had about 16-17 and I had 14. We count deer , hogs and Turkeys. If we can get a Bear that would count as well but I can`t make it to the mountains this year.Sounds lofty and maybe Gamehoggish but we both hunt legal and public land and not an ounce of packed out meat goes to waste.
  When I was in a club across from Horse Creek about 10-12 years ago I killed 8 deer and 15 pigs with 1 Turkey. But I was hunting as Prime a swamp as a fella can hope for and was the only bowhunter in the club.2 turkeys and a pig so far this year..looking slim..RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 3, 2010)

You're 3 up on me.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 3, 2010)

Dennis yer goal needs to be to NOT leave yer tree stand at home for the HC hunt this year

I think I will set the goal to actually TAKE the video camera and try to film one this year... I'm You times 3 RC. You missed out on one becuase of the camera and stopped taking the camera. I aint taking the camera cuz I'm skeered I'll miss out on  one!

If they call ya Game hog brother scoot over and make room in the boat for me. Me and My girls can eat 5 deer a year, and I got 3 of the meanest nephews and one of the prettiest neices you ever saw livin in a double wide with their single mom. They love it when "unca Lance" brings em a deer. So "unca Lance" puts as many in their freezer as he can.......actually thats my freezer as well, but I needed sumpin to put deer meat in at their house.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 3, 2010)

This year I'm gonna hunt and kill a deer with my longbow and chase the pigs till I kill one with a longbow


----------



## Dennis (Aug 3, 2010)

Lance i will for sure bring my stand this year along with some of those good sausages that we ate last year.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 3, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Lance i will for sure bring my stand this year along with some of those good sausages that we ate last year.



If some is good, more is better.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Aug 3, 2010)

My goal is one buck with the bow, one buck with the muzzie. Then i'll go back to the bow for does. What the heck, you have to have goals in life, right??


----------



## Dennis (Aug 3, 2010)

Don't worry


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 3, 2010)

Looking forward to ....Me and my son Alan getting back on the nice buck we hunted last year...and the river staying down long enough so that we can let the air out of him....


----------



## slughunter821 (Aug 3, 2010)

First traditional kill is my goal for this year.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 3, 2010)

my goals are to take the time to get some good hunts with the longbow in, and get my son mike his first traditional harvest with the longbow, any fair game, just to to break the ice for him. i can't wait for the first sunrise, being in the woods, with the stickbow in hand....that is livin'!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 3, 2010)

My goal is to hunt and enjoy the coming season more than I did last year. And I had a blast last year!!! I want to kill something with my bow!!! I want to never let a day go by that I have not thanked the Good Lord for it and my Blessings. I want to kill something with my bow!!! I want to slow down and move quieter in the woods!!!!! And I will try harder to listen more and talk less!!!without going to sleep!!!And I want to kill something with my bow........


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 3, 2010)

I want to get my first traditional buck and enjoy myself.  But first i wanna give my step daughter the chance to experience hunting.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 3, 2010)

just to take my 1st trad animal... hope ya'll ain't offended by small ones lol.. 1st one in range is down... i like to shoot em small when its hot lol


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 3, 2010)

My goal is to take my first deer with Trad equipment, 
So far it has only put down some tree rats


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Aug 4, 2010)

slughunter821 said:


> First traditional kill is my goal for this year.


Same here good luck !


----------



## schleylures (Aug 4, 2010)

get my first buck and hog, pig I just want some pork. I got on several last year just never sealed the deal.


----------



## pine nut (Aug 4, 2010)

To make a clean shot, and bring home the bacon, and venison!


----------



## HALOJmpr (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm going for the deer QUADFECTA!  Pistol, Trad Bow, Rifle and Muzzle loader.  Pistol and Rifle are both single shots too.  I also want to kill my first Turkey this fall, they wore me out in the spring.  I passed on jakes, probably won't do that this fall


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 4, 2010)

Like always, my first goal is to enjoy myself and hunt alot.  
Second....I'm after my first trad deer and look to fill the freezer mostly with the longbow.

That's atleast 5 deer a year for us, or we run out of meat by summer.


----------



## Tailfeather (Aug 4, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> just to take my 1st trad animal... hope ya'll ain't offended by small ones lol.. 1st one in range is down... i like to shoot em small when its hot lol


Exactly.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 4, 2010)

My goal....to get my first trad kill....It can be a deer, hog, or bear. I am not picky!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 4, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> just to take my 1st trad animal... hope ya'll ain't offended by small ones lol.. 1st one in range is down... i like to shoot em small when its hot lol


Does it look like I'm offended by small ones???


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 4, 2010)

My goal is to give thanks to God for bein alive for another season.  Too give him thanks not just for the kill, but for every treasured moment.


----------



## Fatboy (Aug 4, 2010)

My goal is to learn all I can about hunting on the ground. The doc put me  on the ground from now on so I have to change tactics. Bought a ghillie suit and can't wait for it to get here. Now I gotta come up with a comfy chair to go along with it.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 4, 2010)

Put some deer in the freezer, hopefully another one on the wall and most of all, enjoy my time in the woods!


----------



## Tikki (Aug 4, 2010)

I wish to have as much fun hunting as I did last year and maybe even take a deer or hog with my longbow!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 4, 2010)

My goal is to enjoy my time in the stand and in camp with my family and friends. 

My goal is to have fun doing what I enjoy the most! 

If a mature buck presents himself for a shot I'll take him!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 4, 2010)

Well I am optimistic I will put at least one on the ground this year. Blew several opportunities last year due to just inexsperience. I feel I am better this year than last and am willing to put in the time behind the string to make it happen. Lets just hope I dont choke.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 4, 2010)

Fatboy said:


> My goal is to learn all I can about hunting on the ground. The doc put me  on the ground from now on so I have to change tactics. Bought a ghillie suit and can't wait for it to get here. Now I gotta come up with a comfy chair to go along with it.



As good as you shoot, I am sure you will do well.
Pine Nut hunts from the ground in a ghille, and has had a deer try to get in his lap, almost.

A thread with some good ground hunting info. (in case you missed it).

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=556902


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 4, 2010)

My goal is to do more deer hunting this year.  Last year I killed a buck early and goofed off with hogs the rest of the year.  And you know what?  After that Sept buck, I didn't kill another critter the rest of the year!  I killed a buck the last three years with different stickbows, and will be hunting with something different this year as well.  I've killed critters with my Cumberland, Sapelo, and this year I plan to kill with the Wassaw.  Luckily, Martin killed a hog with the Ossabaw I built him!


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 4, 2010)

Gosh Chris.....great pictures!!!!!  I wanna be you when I grow up!!!!!


----------



## Elbow (Aug 4, 2010)

I can't wait just to have some memories of hunting in Georgia. It will feel good to at least be home in those neck of the woods, deer or hog or nothing!
El


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 4, 2010)

My goal is not to miss as much as I did last year! I missed 4 deer including a huge 8 point, and I lost count on the hogs I missed! Lol


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Aug 4, 2010)

We killed (my 2 sons and I)5 deer and 4 hogs last year with various types of weapons and have been on rations since april.  So my goal is to up that number to 10.  I always fill my dad's cooler when he migrates south for the winter and I bring most of my homeade sausage in to work, so I end up giving a good bit away.  I also am looking to take my 1st deer and/or hog with trad gear.

Ward


----------



## Al33 (Aug 4, 2010)

My goal, as always, will be to pick a spot and aim small. I hope I get plenty of opportunities to try.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 4, 2010)

Same goal as always - two does in the freezer.  I like the small ones too Chris,  they just eat better. Should a real bruiser go cruisin' by,  well then that's just my bad luck I suppose...  LOL!


----------



## dpoole (Aug 4, 2010)

take a deer with a self made stick bow, rivercane arrow.turkey feather fletchings,knapped point.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 4, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> Does it look like I'm offended by small ones???



my hero lol.. wheelie bow boys just don't get how good of a shot you have to put on a deer that small... lol anyone can hit a 200lb deer's heart its the size of a softball but a 50lber now thats like a golf ball LOL....

Another goal... i want to kill a critter with a bow i build!! I got one in the box and i'll be derned if i'll rush it. it will me a killer


----------



## slughunter821 (Aug 4, 2010)

YankeeRedneck said:


> Same here good luck !



Good luck to you as well.  I figure us first timers are going to need all the luck we can get.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 4, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> My goal is to give thanks to God for bein alive for another season.  Too give him thanks not just for the kill, but for every treasured moment.



Amen........


----------



## SOS (Aug 4, 2010)

Chris, that was a big doe...until you cut her in half!

My goal is to get good enough left handed where I would feel comfortable taking it into the woods...ain't close yet.  And it just got tougher...we found a house we wanted and the idiot accepted my offer!  Now the work begins.  Closing in early September.  Trying to sell one move into another - could impact early season.  Of course it is ridiculously hot in September anywayyy...


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 5, 2010)

Well congradulations on your new house Steve!


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 5, 2010)

Enjoy the woods and wild places, God's creation.  Enjoy the time with family and friends.


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 5, 2010)

My goal is to have the 1st bow kill of the year before the Ga season even starts. I start my season in SC on Aug.15th this year. I had the chance last year on Aug.24th w a nice 8pt I shot low in the brisket(he survived) and w my neighboring property clearing 35 acres on my border I expect lots of deer to have taken residence on my side!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 5, 2010)

My goal is always to keep from falling (out of a tree, into a slough, onto an arrow, etc.). I'm not the most graceful thing you've ever seen...

I'd also like to hunt more this year than last. I think that's pretty doable.

I'd also like to be able to hit what I'm shooting at, unlike last year.

The dues are almost paid, I think. The first year with a bow, I got no shots but had deer in range. Last year, had shots but missed. This year, maybe I can hit where I am trying to hit.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 5, 2010)

OH! there's another Goal!!

At Horse Creek I got to get some of dutchmans cookin in my mouth..... Thats another goal right there.

Ya know. I AM a bit of a loaner..... but it is nice when ya gotta bunch of yall showin up at the campground cookin all the time.

If left to my own I have 4 meals. POPTARTS being the staple diet. Other than that?? Boil enough water in the a.m. that when I make my coffee I got water left over to pour on instant grits or oatmeal...
Take a pop top can of campbells soup, half open the top, and sit it on the coals until it starts to bubble out the top. And of course my main and favorite. chunk a slab of meat over fire and pull off strips of it as it gets done.

Man yall show up with chili, bbqs, ribs, chicken, salads....... it's like a outback steakhouse thats really out back!


----------



## stick-n-string (Aug 5, 2010)

Dag gum lance, you know I am a fat boy who likes to eat! That is doing nothin but making me hongry!


----------



## MoonPie (Aug 5, 2010)

Fatboy said:


> My goal is to learn all I can about hunting on the ground. The doc put me  on the ground from now on so I have to change tactics. Bought a ghillie suit and can't wait for it to get here. Now I gotta come up with a comfy chair to go along with it.



Me too! Been huntin from the ground for years now, and here's the chair I ended up with....
http://www.cabelas.com/p-0036277517165a.shtml
The comfort of this chair is hard to believe, and the little carry strap makes the hike easy too. 

Whered ya get you ghillie suit?


----------



## NavyDave (Aug 5, 2010)

Get my 1st trad kill, or bow kill for that matter.  The possum I caught in the snare doesn't count!!  All my hunting buddies hunt with wheely bows so I gotta show them up to, they'll stop looking at me funny!!  To be in the woods as much as I can and have FUN!  Good luck to everyone


----------



## dutchman (Aug 5, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> OH! there's another Goal!!
> 
> At Horse Creek I got to get some of dutchmans cookin in my mouth..... Thats another goal right there.



That one's easy...we'll do it, Lance.


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been requested to perform an extermination on 17 acres in Cobb County.  I will also be after a big boy like Pops took last year on our little piece of heaven here on earth.


----------



## schleylures (Aug 5, 2010)

dutchman said:


> That one's easy...we'll do it, Lance.



Tell that to Andy he is still holding his bowl out, But the pot is EMPTY>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 5, 2010)

dutchman said:


> That one's easy...we'll do it, Lance.



Don't forget to CHARGE him for the coffee


----------



## Fatboy (Aug 6, 2010)

Moonpie, Thanks for link to the chair.Looks pretty comfy.Is it tall enough to shoot from without a severe cant on your bow? I bought my ghillie from ghilliesuitwarehouse.com.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 6, 2010)

Which Guillie suit did you get?


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 6, 2010)

After two seasons, I'm still looking for my first traditional kill.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 6, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> Don't forget to CHARGE him for the coffee



So far, you've been the only coffee bum I've been around...


----------



## 730waters (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm with Slughunter and TnGrl. I would just like to get a deer with the bow this year!!! And, it will be my first, (if it happens!) Still would like to meet all of you stick slingers!!! HAVE A GREAT YEAR and LOTS OF GERMAN CHOCOLATE CAKE!!! LOL (WELLLL.....YOU GOTTA THINK WHAT IF I DON"T GET A DEER??:?? YA GOTTA CELEBRATE!!!!)LOL LOL YEP! GERMAN CHOCOLATE OUGHT TO FILL THE VOID!!! LOL 
D.






D.


----------

